# Swans



## Tarvos (Mar 3, 2009)

Do any of you here listen to the band Swans? They are a recent acquaintance for me, out of the No Wave scene, combining industrial and post-punk influences and working with noise a lot. I remember them also having Jarboe for a while providing her female vocals. Michael Gira was the main songwriter and lyricist here... it's some very intriguing music.


----------

